# AMP Futures Trading Account, USD or AUD?



## warcious (22 June 2017)

I see that AMP offers us Australian residents good marings as well as commissions for trading Futures across the globe.
Which base currency is best if I am an Australian resident? USD or AUD?

I will be trading NQ, YM, TF but also FDAX (Euro) and then Futures on the SGX and SFE once I find them suitable for my approach?

Asking, because I do not want to loose additional money in currency conversion fees.

Thanks guys!


----------



## warcious (26 June 2017)

warcious said:


> I see that AMP offers us Australian residents good marings as well as commissions for trading Futures across the globe.
> Which base currency is best if I am an Australian resident? USD or AUD?
> 
> I will be trading NQ, YM, TF but also FDAX (Euro) and then Futures on the SGX and SFE once I find them suitable for my approach?
> ...



How can I delete this post that I posted ?


----------

